# Moddin Options....



## RampageRiddle04 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey guys, I am lookin into upgradin my stock 04 GTO 6m. I was thinkin of a k&n cai, pacesetter LT, and Slp loudmouth II exhaust, what else should I look into gettin that I may need fro this to all work together......thanks for any help I am new to car engines......not to turnin a wrench though since I have built atv engines. Just never had a fast enough car before to mess with.


----------

